# injector size help



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys i was wanting to upgrade to the l92 heads and a cam. but i dont know if getting too big of injectors is a bad thing. i would like to eventually but a procharger on so i dont want to have to buy injectors twice. i was thinkin 50psi injectors or bigger?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got 46 pound FAST injectors on my L92/LS3 heads/intake setup. That is what Comp Cams recomended for me. They all cost about the same regardless of size. FAST's next size up from mine are 57's. They are the same price as the 46's. When you buy a Procharger, their are two different kits for every head unit. One is basically a stripped kit, just the intercooler and head unit, the other has all the bells and whistles and includes big fuel injectors and a programmer. There is a 900 dollar difference in price. $6700 for everything, $5900 for stripped kit (P-1SC-1 head unit). You can upgrade to a D-1SC head unit for only $230 (I don't know why EVERYONE doesn't do this). The balls out racing head unit (F-1A, C, or D) is $6800 and requires an aftermarket harmonic damper. 90% of the guys out there are running P-1SC-1's and D-1SC's. I plan on purchasing a D-1SC myself...


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey man thanks you very helpful!! ill do a little more lookin into it. i just have to come up with some money now ha ha a lot of money!! thanks again


----------

